# flat box question?



## dannyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you hand fill flat boxes or do you need the pump. Might be a stupid question but ive never seen one used in person and I'm just trying to see if I can save some money by not buying the pump. Ive been hand finishing for 8 years. Just looking for a cheap way to expedite the process and they look awesome


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sure you can...But It's a slow go.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

dannyboy said:


> Can you hand fill flat boxes


 Not that I know of


----------



## dannyboy (Jan 23, 2013)

moore said:


> Sure you can...But It's a slow go.


Has to be faster than hand finishing though? And looks a hell of a lot better


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

you can fill them by hand, but you seriously hamper the speed at which you can get work done.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

dannyboy said:


> Has to be faster than hand finishing though? And looks a hell of a lot better


It would be quicker to just finish by hand...


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and throw down for the pump! You can fill any of the auto tools with it and in a matter of days it'll pay for itself!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Why is everyone saying you need a pump?
You can use a compound tube buddy!
I know a few guys on here who do that.

You can buy the mudshark attachment for a blueline compound tube.
http://www.walltools.com/blue-line-usa-mud-shark-msfa.html

And if you don't have that exact Tube, no worries, just make a similiar attachment out of pvc.
Heat up the pvc a little bit and bend it to shape and voila! You have your own little box filler.

IceRock will probably comment on this thread.
He can show you how he does it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Why is everyone saying you need a pump?
> You can use a compound tube buddy!
> I know a few guys on here who do that.
> 
> ...


oh I see you using your french language


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

In have on occassion with small jobs used the compound tube to fill the boxes just so I didnt have to clean the pump again. It may be a bit slower to load but on small jobs you need to figure how much time you spend cleaning a pump that barely gets used.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> oh I see you using your french language


Sometimes I like to get all fancy!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sometimes I like to get all fancy!


Merci


----------

